# stupid question



## lukie29 (Jan 18, 2014)

If you brace your slingshot with your thumb and forefinger up on the forks like most people do, does that mean you have to shoot ott? I would think through the forks would be dangerously close to your hand.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

No you can shoot both ways.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I hold the fork that way and shoot OTT for the most part. However, I also sometimes shoot OTF ... outside the forks ... what a lot of folks here rather misleadingly call TTF. See the following for clarification.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/11772-slingshot-glossary-and-slang/?p=149777

Even shooting OTF I do not have a problem with hand hits. Have a look at the following for the major causes of fork and hand hits ... the videos will explain better than my words here.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/23909-how-to-avoid-fork-and-hand-hits/

By the way ... never be afraid to ask a question. The only "stupid" question is the one you do not ask ...

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

I came here to only say there are no stupid questions


----------



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

stupid questions do not exist but you can shoot both ways


----------



## lukie29 (Jan 18, 2014)

Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## lukie29 (Jan 18, 2014)

After reading Charles' post I realize I had no idea what these terms meant. Which of these techniques is the most accurate? Is it that you just try the different styles on your slingshot until you find one you like?


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

lukie29 said:


> After reading Charles' post I realize I had no idea what these terms meant. Which of these techniques is the most accurate? Is it that you just try the different styles on your slingshot until you find one you like?


Yep ... you got it! Different folks find accuracy in different styles. Just try a bit of everything and something will settle on you.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## TheMangoDuck (Jan 21, 2014)

After reading through the glossary and then reading Charles's post on the different styles I realized that I listed my style wrong on my setting page. But there are only two choices in the drop down menu for your shooting style. But thanks for clarifying the different styles. I just got my first slingshot for Christmas and have been practicing a couple of days a week. It is so much fun!


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

TheMangoDuck said:


> After reading through the glossary and then reading Charles's post on the different styles I realized that I listed my style wrong on my setting page. But there are only two choices in the drop down menu for your shooting style. But thanks for clarifying the different styles. I just got my first slingshot for Christmas and have been practicing a couple of days a week. It is so much fun!


What slingshot did you get!? 

Welcome to the forum, Head over to the introduce yourself and do it!


----------



## TheMangoDuck (Jan 21, 2014)

Individual said:


> TheMangoDuck said:
> 
> 
> > After reading through the glossary and then reading Charles's post on the different styles I realized that I listed my style wrong on my setting page. But there are only two choices in the drop down menu for your shooting style. But thanks for clarifying the different styles. I just got my first slingshot for Christmas and have been practicing a couple of days a week. It is so much fun!
> ...


I got a Flippin Out Scout, orange in color. I had only been loading and unloading my shopping cart at Simple Shots for about a year and half but always deciding against the purchase. My sister finally pulled the plug and bought it for me since I kept waffling, it was a complete surprise. I just wasn't sure that it would be something that I would want to do but after getting one and building a jumbo catchbox, to catch my errant shots, I know it's going to be a full fledged hobby.


----------

